# Spotfyre Named ATAA New Coach of the Year



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

I would like to take this opportunity to congratulate Spotfyre for being named New Coach of the Year by the Alberta Target Archers Association (ATAA) at this weekend's Indoor Target Provincial Championships. I took my coaching training with this fine coach and I would like to say that I have no qualms about the choice the ATAA made.

Way to go Spotfyre!:first:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

:becky: :cheers: Congrats Cassie! :wav::wav::wav:


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)

Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats! I've never met her....but she must be good. That would be a lot of hard work just to get to that level.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

JDoupe said:


> Congrats! I've never met her....but she must be good. That would be a lot of hard work just to get to that level.


She is! I don't know how she ranked at the provincials this weekend, but she usually ranks in the top 3 in her division. :thumb:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Shooting is one thing.....coaching is another matter all together. Not only do you have to be able to shoot....you have to have the knowledge and paitence (sp?) to coach.

Good on her! Congrats again......


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

http://www.dailyheraldtribune.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=3474878

Here's proof of her skills...


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

And she shoots a Mathews :wink:


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats to Cassie, this is a well deserved award for her. She puts in allot of time and dedication towards this sport we all love. Was a pleasure seeing her get her award and Gold medal this weekend.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

travski said:


> Congrats to Cassie, this is a well deserved award for her. She puts in allot of time and dedication towards this sport we all love. Was a pleasure seeing her get her award and Gold medal this weekend.


Did you say gold medal? That definitely calls for a celebration! :thumb:


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Pierre Couture said:


> Did you say gold medal? That definitely calls for a celebration! :thumb:


While that may be the case ... lets hold off on celebrations. I was the only lady in attendance in my category and there are several talented ladies that shoot far better than I in our province. Ashley Wallace being one of them, and I understand she prioritized her shoots and did very well this past weekend.



The honour of the weekend was recieving the New Coach Award from that ATAA and spending it amongst all my friends and fellow competitors. Thank you to SpiritArcher for posting this thread, and to the others that posted replies.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

SpOtFyRe said:


> While that may be the case ... lets hold off on celebrations. I was the only lady in attendance in my category and there are several talented ladies that shoot far better than I in our province. Ashley Wallace being one of them, and I understand she prioritized her shoots and did very well this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> The honour of the weekend was recieving the New Coach Award from that ATAA and spending it amongst all my friends and fellow competitors. Thank you to SpiritArcher for posting this thread, and to the others that posted replies.


Dang... here I was hoping that you had gotten the best of your opponents...


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Still, :hug: and congrats!


----------



## REDHDCHARM (Jun 4, 2005)

Setting those goals up one at a time and knocking them out of the ball park, just like you planned! :thumb:

Nice job SpOt. :thumb: :hug: We're all so proud and happy for you!

Let us know how things go okay? :wink:


ALL the best!


~~~


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations, SpOt!!! :thumbs_up . I'm sure your students are very proud of you as are we.

And you're very modest about your accomplishment as well... :thumbs_up X2


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Congratulations Cassie - I'm proud to have you as my friend.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Congrats SpOt!!


----------



## Tronjo (Feb 4, 2004)

Cassie, you rock!


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

woo hoo! :thumbs_up


----------



## AK-AZ (May 22, 2006)

Congrats Cassie!!


----------

